# Our lap of honour was the best



## Spudlet (31 July 2012)

All neat and tidy and in a nice line! We should get a special prize


----------



## Jazz1 (31 July 2012)

lol ive just posted something very similar on my facebook page - we know how to do it!


----------



## Emilieu (31 July 2012)

Ha ha, I also commented on this. Well behaved horses


----------



## TGM (31 July 2012)

Agree!


----------



## VickyP (31 July 2012)

Absolutely!!


----------



## dorito (31 July 2012)

yes it was!


----------



## Thistle (31 July 2012)

I said to my daughter that you could tell they were all ex PC, years of doing musical rides!


----------



## Maesfen (31 July 2012)

Thistle said:



			I said to my daughter that you could tell they were all ex PC, years of doing musical rides!
		
Click to expand...

Snap but only to myself!


----------



## KingfisherBlue (31 July 2012)

Agree totally. Very neat.


----------



## philamena (31 July 2012)

We too commented on that. Germans were all over he place and the Kiwis hilariously looked like the naughty boys at the back of the class. 

I was there today and there was a real tangible effort from our guys to pay back the audience and fans for their support. You could tell it in the extra efforts they made to wave to the crowd etc every time they came anywhere near a member of the public. The lap of honour felt like the same thing - this was GB's olympics and they seemed determined that there would be a great moment to mark that, even if it wasn't in stepping onto the highest step of the podium. Top marks to them, I have to say.


----------



## MyBoyChe (31 July 2012)

Isnt it funny that we all noticed that,  I thought they looked really together and polished during their lap of honour, just a lovely touch to finish with.  Well done team GB eventers.  You did us proud x


----------



## merlin84 (31 July 2012)

Agreed- it felt really emotional when we were there watching it and I took a great photo as they came right past us in perfect formation!  What a fabulous day- thanks London2012!


----------



## DuckToller (31 July 2012)

Here's the proof:

The Germans - all over the shop






The British - years of PC musical rides definitely showing here:






And check out the naughty lot in the back ground:


----------



## smokeybabes (31 July 2012)

Nice and neat and nice matching horses too!!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (31 July 2012)

I was there and to be fair with the huge amount of noise I am amazed any of the horses contained themselves!

At one point NZ nearly rear ended ours! Norty Lenamore was one of the worst

Ours were the absolute best though


----------



## smellsofhorse (1 August 2012)

Totally agree.
Excellent lap of honour from GB, gold medal standard!


----------

